# Megane RS 250 v Honda Civic Type R GT



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so now I've decided on the Megane rs 250 over a clio RS 1.6T mk3.

I then thought brilliant lets get bits ready for the arrival in September. Until then my mrs pipes up and mentions a civic type r. I had a EG civic 1.3 DX and it was the most reliable and fun car which made me bring a GT into the picture. 
What can I have seen obvious they both will be very fun cars

There are some pros for the Honda & Megane -
Honda Pros 
Price
Reliability?
Handling?
Vtec?

Megane
Speed 250bhp
Turbo tuning?

Anyone drive / owned / driven these cars?
Realistic MPG?
I do a 15 mile commute to work and 15 miles back and that does contain motorway M1 22 to 21.

Thanks 

Sam


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Obvious nearer the time I will test drive them both also


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Neither :lol:

Which ctr?

The renaults have awful problems with electrics so beware of that


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd go with the megane - dash feels dated now in the civic & constantly changing gear to find the Torks will get on your ****.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Owned both a FN2 and a Megane 225

Civic:

Pros:
•	VTEC – revs and noise
•	Good Handling
•	Looks cool
•	Comfy, considering it has 19”s and lowered.

Cons:
•	3rd gear synchros can go.
•	Need to drive car hard to get most out of it, not really an issue in my eyes, that’s why I bought one.

Car was fairly reliable im my ownership, had a sticking rear calliper and needed an abs sensor.

Megane 225 - Not a direct comparison however

Pros:
•	Turbo, easy to drive with plenty torque.
•	I found it comfier than the civic. Bit comfy seats.
•	Still looks sharp with the rear end.
•	Similar MPG to civic

Cons:
•	Electrical Gremlins, turned out to be battery on way out. Kept sending engine light on, auto light fault etc.
•	Car needed quite a bit of work in my ownership, which turned out to be rather expensive and more difficult to work on that the civic. (Im not sure if I can class this as a con as it was a 10yr old car. It was just that the work list was constant, one thing after another…which sadly put me off the car.)

Out of the 2 they were both very good cars, but id take the civic again.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> The renaults have awful problems with electrics so beware of that


I was just about to counter that with: Only if you don't look after the battery,
only to see it confirmed in a subsequent reply. I've had Renault after Renault and
never had electrical problems. However, with the latest cars having so many
sensors that are a constant drain, I fitted a battery conditioning charger, so
that cold weather and low batteries don't ever go together. The battery is still
going strong after 6 years!










All I've heard about the Meganes is about how much fun they are to drive, and
with my Laguna Coupé, I'm still as happy to drive it as the day I bought it.
It's surprisingly nimble for a big car, but then the 4-wheel steering is probably
a big help :speechles

Regards,
Steve


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

If it were my choice( which it's not unfortunately!) I would take the civic everyday of the week. 
That being said, my opinion is invalid. I really like honda's( and Japanese cars in general) and I'm not a fan of French motors


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Neither :lol:
> 
> Which ctr?
> 
> The renaults have awful problems with electrics so beware of that


225's maybe but not the RS250.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny you should ask about the Civic Type R Alfie.

We took one out for a run as I always liked them but I hated it. Ok to drive but the interior was nothing to shout about.

After having the RS250, the Type R was nowhere near as good to drive. The 250 is very very hard to beat for power and handling when compared to similar models in it's class.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

get an ep3


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Why would you get a hot hatch when all it does is sit on the motorway?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Why would you get a hot hatch when all it does is sit on the motorway?


Because I'm in a position where I can get one. I'm bored of motorway cruisers I want something which I can tinker with and tune / mod and also take the the burg. May not be practical but it's something I've always wanted to own a hot hatch and now I will be able to in sept / october


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Because I'm in a position where I can get one. I'm bored of motorway cruisers I want something which I can tinker with and tune / mod and also take the the burg. May not be practical but it's something I've always wanted to own a hot hatch and now I will be able to in sept / october


You're not understanding the point of a hot hatch then. They're not meant for motorways.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> You're not understanding the point of a hot hatch then. They're not meant for motorways.


I know what your meant so I'm theory your saying because I drive on a motorway I shouldn't have a hot hatch? 
I think you also missed my above post with regards to the likes of going burg. With that I'll also be doing track events.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I know what your meant so I'm theory your saying because I drive on a motorway I shouldn't have a hot hatch?
> I think you also missed my above post with regards to the likes of going burg. With that I'll also be doing track events.


I'm saying sitting at 70-80 in a hatch which has virtually no noise isolation(maybe it did get better in the fn2, but they also made it softer), or worse in constant stop start traffic, never coming across a single corner, isn't what i'd want to be doing every day.

Also thought vtec was pretty much non existent on the fn2? Was barely there on the ep3..

I'd be looking at a second car, not a hot hatch if you can.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> You're not understanding the point of a hot hatch then. They're not meant for motorways.


Should i avoid motorways ? :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

As much as I don't want to, I have to agree with RP on this mate, I've done the motorway slog in a 206 gti 180 last year as like yourself, I was bored of the motorway barges, but honestly after a week sitting upright in the recaro seats bumping down the m6, I longed after another comfy car! Maybe worth trying both taking them up & down a couple of junctions


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> I'm saying sitting at 70-80 in a hatch which has virtually no noise isolation(maybe it did get better in the fn2, but they also made it softer), or worse in constant stop start traffic, never coming across a single corner, isn't what i'd want to be doing every day.
> 
> I'd be looking at a second car, not a hot hatch if you can.


Yeah I can see that point and fair enough but you see I'm still young and don't mind a drowne of a exhaust. (Also as NBray) has previously pointed out the rs250 has a quiet exhaust so in theory that wouldn't be a problem if there was one. With regards to the corners yes it may be a boring commute to work. Still on a few roads to and from the M1 I can have a blast... The either car will be my own and used daily by myself. Carnt afford to run 3 x cars (My partner will have a brand new twingo)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Should i avoid motorways ? :lol:


Yes, yes you should  But yours is an isolated heavy hatch, not a megane 250 

I also wonder whether the golf r is a hot hatch or just a squashed saloon, surely the purpose of a hatch is it's light and you feel/hear every tiny little bump/jolt.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

jay_bmw said:


> As much as I don't want to, I have to agree with RP on this mate, I've done the motorway slog in a 206 gti 180 last year as like yourself, I was bored of the motorway barges, but honestly after a week sitting upright in the recaro seats bumping down the m6, I longed after another comfy car! Maybe worth trying both taking them up & down a couple of junctions


Yeah I could try both worlds but then again nothing has caught my either. The Megane & civic look amazing and my favourite cars on the eye. I'm not going to be buying any German car or vauxs**t. 
Like you said I'll take both out though and hit the dual carriageways then be able to define


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yeah I can see that point and fair enough but you see I'm still young and don't mind a drowne of a exhaust. (Also as NBray) has previously pointed out the rs250 has a quiet exhaust so in theory that wouldn't be a problem if there was one. With regards to the corners yes it may be a boring commute to work. Still on a few roads to and from the M1 I can have a blast... The either car will be my own and used daily by myself. Carnt afford to run 3 x cars (My partner will have a brand new twingo)


Tbh 15 miles is nothing, it's not the drone, I just wouldn't see the point.

Besides, the frick, you calling me old?  The 350z with hfcs and nismos was a little bit too droney, but the ep3 was positively quiet, guess the fn2 moreso.

Shame about the 3 cars, tell you what, take her twingo and swap it for something fun and just don't tell her


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Tbh 15 miles is nothing, it's not the drone, I just wouldn't see the point.
> 
> Besides, the frick, you calling me old?  The 350z with hfcs and nismos was a little bit too droney, but the ep3 was positively quiet, guess the fn2 moreso.
> 
> Shame about the 3 cars, tell you what, take her twingo and swap it for something fun and just don't tell her


Well considering you joined in 2006 and I was still in school id say your older then me lol. Yeah I can see that and maybe it won't be used to floor it but then atleast I can have a fast car with 0 points on my license and be able to use the power when necessary. 
I wish I could but to be fair the Twingo is really smart and fine for her and the kids to plod about it. RWD & rear engined shame you carnt disable to traction control but if we got the turbo it could be mapped


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well considering you joined in 2006 and I was still in school id say your older then me lol. Yeah I can see that and maybe it won't be used to floor it but then atleast I can have a fast car with 0 points on my license and be able to use the power when necessary.
> I wish I could but to be fair the Twingo is really smart and fine for her and the kids to plod about it. RWD & rear engined shame you carnt disable to traction control but if we got the turbo it could be mapped


Mofo  Kids, at your age?! 

You're already too old to have a hot hatch if you have kids, shaun is just waaaay past that


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Mofo  Kids, at your age?!


Yep twin boys aged 2 I'm 24  wasn't planned but would I change it for the world never ... Have I even be given or helped in life? No and do I have a mortgage Yes.

So yeah people may say I'm to young but I'm in a position where I have done a lot in my time and travelled a lot of countries just never owned a hot hatch as of yet lol

Shaun has had a mid life crisis (or is Mid life being nice) ??


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I've had my FN2 for nearly 4 years and it's never skipped a beat. 

I drive on a mix of motorway and single carrige A roads and my car has been fine. If I want to hoon it then there's enough power there to do it safely on the B roads round my way. 

The only time I need to chuck money at it is when it's mot, service time or tyres/brakes. 

It's the earlier models that have had probs with the gearbox etc.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Yes, yes you should  But yours is an isolated heavy hatch, not a megane 250
> 
> I also wonder whether the golf r is a hot hatch or just a squashed saloon, surely the purpose of a hatch is it's light and you feel/hear every tiny little bump/jolt.


Haha, you really are stuck in the 80s-90s :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yep twin boys aged 2 I'm 24  wasn't planned but would I change it for the world never ... Have I even be given or helped in life? No and do I have a mortgage Yes.
> 
> So yeah people may say I'm to young but I'm in a position where I have done a lot in my time and travelled a lot of countries just never owned a hot hatch as of yet lol
> 
> Shaun has had a mid life crisis (or is Mid life being nice) ??


Mid life is being nice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Haha, you really are stuck in the 80s-90s :doublesho


The frick is wrong with the 80s?!?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

DOBE said:


> I've had my FN2 for nearly 4 years and it's never skipped a beat.
> 
> I drive on a mix of motorway and single carrige A roads and my car has been fine. If I want to hoon it then there's enough power there to do it safely on the B roads round my way.
> 
> ...


If I was to get the FN2 what year would you recommend?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

My car is a 59 plate championship white edition, it came with lsd as standard. 

I'm pretty sure any Type R after a 60 plate also came with lsd and most of the teething probs had been ironed out by then.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

from an insignia to those are you ok mate not got a temperature or ought have you?


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

So I've owned both ... Currently a megane 250 ff with cup packs.

By far the best car I've owned. That includes the 350z , various type R Hondas and a focus rs.

The Hondas have no torque and the reliability thing is a myth. All three of my type r's (accord , ep3 and fn2) have had issues. All had gearbox issues. The civics also had power steering issues. Ultimately though they were real world slow and cheap feeling. On track they lacked power too.

The megane feels quality and I've not had any issues at all, except for a stupidly designed dipstick. With a map and exhaust sounds subtle but sporty and power wise is immense. Quicker than my HR 350Z was and way more fun to fling around. 

They're reliable , rare and superb to drive. 

The only car I have owned which is close is a mk1 focus rs.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

suspal said:


> from an insignia to those are you ok mate not got a temperature or ought have you?


The ins**tnia I hate. Would never recommend or buy a Vauxhall again nothing but hassle and like I said now in a position where I can buy a realistic dream car


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Get the RS250 mate, seriously, you'll love it. Great motorway car too!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> The ins**tnia I hate. Would never recommend or buy a Vauxhall again nothing but hassle and like I said now in a position where I can buy a realistic dream car


Cmon, you're only 24, I wasn't anything like as bitter 6 years back 

I also like the looks of the megane 250/265.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

DOBE said:


> My car is a 59 plate championship white edition, it came with lsd as standard.
> 
> I'm pretty sure any Type R after a 60 plate also came with lsd and most of the teething probs had been ironed out by then.


You want an fn2 with an lsd, or you could join the diesel hype over on civinfo  haha I've got a modified diesel civic, and I I'm considering selling up and going for a premier ep3 or m200 fn2, purely because I don't do motorway miles any more and both are very good fun. (you actually have to drive them to enjoy them)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

My last car was a Civic Type R GT. The only things I can fault it on was the ride is quite harsh. You feel every slight deviation in the road even more so with the Rage alloys. Other than that the only thing I can fault them on is they are not that fast and everyone wants to race you when they see the Type R badge. Everything else about them is great. The engine is a cracker if a little underpowered for the car. Interior feels modern and nice. If you can live with the 2 negative points I think you will love the car. Stick a BCS exhaust on it and it will sound amazing! 

I've no doubt the Renault is fast but I don't like them. I don't like any French cars though. Just my personal opinion. Japanese all the way!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

No experience of the FN2 but owned an EP3 over 2 years plus various other Hondas , greats cars ep3 has been spot on a daily driver, you just have to adapt a little to the engine characteristics but I'd take over a Megan all day.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought that FN2 was bland - down there towards the bottom of my car list. The EP3 is much better but awkward looking and common as you like.

My suggestion would be drive both and see which you prefer.

The Megane has an LSD and is revered in the hot hatch world + is rare as hen's teeth on UK roads - less than 900 out there.

It would murder both the hondas on the motorway and the track + has better MPG.

OR if you want to go Honda, spend less money and buy the Accord Type R - the best of the three Type R's I've owned. Torquier, LSD and Xenons as standard and more practical.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

OR this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...arlynew,new/make/bmw/keywords/m135i?logcode=p


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's not showing the link Kash . I think Megane it is


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Whet your whistle...

Old type R's:









Megane:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

See that Megane has tickled the fancy, I'd love recaros aswell but not necessary as could always add them at another date


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Civics are over done imo, same boring vtech stories my mate is ham Honda nut various type r's civic/integra not one I would say was "fast" or reliable the best was the turbo'd ek9. 

Out of the 2 I would most probably defffinatly go megane but it'd have to have the recaro CS in.. 

Just my opinion Sam :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol at buying an ep3

They're slower and more uncomfortable than my car :lol:


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

downhuman said:


> Whet your whistle...
> 
> Old type R's:
> 
> ...


I waited for one with the sunroof too - lighter inside

Recaros are a must too.

Sack off the Arkymys stereo though - is rubbish!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a EP3 for four years - it was amazingly reliable, never let me down.
Bombproof engine, redlined every time I went out in it, used no oil.
I don't think its the power & pull thing in the Type R's as much as getting the revs flying round to the 8250rpm.
Thats the exciting bit I reckon.

Drove a FN2 after that and engine/exhaust put my EP3 to shame, and I thought for me, it drove better too, felt more planted.
Did feel a much bigger car though. Seems a big open interior.

I had an Accord for 3 years too - no problems.
That was the car that got me hooked on Hondas.

CRZ Ive had for 2 years - no problems, amazing car.

Also had a Clio172 for 3 years - bust rear shocks/exhaust probs, thats it.
Still have a Clio182 Cup - had that 5 years - battery replaced, routine maintenance, been a good car.

Summed up I am a Renaultsport/ Honda fan.
I would have both in my shortlist.

Probably be tempted more by the Honda, despite what all the VTEC/Type R haters say.

I don't think you'll be disappointed whichever you go for.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James_R said:


> I had a EP3 for four years - it was amazingly reliable, never let me down.
> Bombproof engine, redlined every time I went out in it, used no oil.
> I don't think its the power & pull thing in the Type R's as much as getting the revs flying round to the 8250rpm.
> Thats the exciting bit I reckon.
> ...


I also had an ep3 for about 3-4 years, it was certainly a fun car on back roads, not so much on motorways. The revs, didn't fly round though and the vtec, hmmm still not sure how much it was there.

It did put a big smile on my face, but would I have wanted a big, heavier, more isolated car? I think not.

I think for me, eventually the ep3 felt really underpowered and the megane 250 would probably be more fun, to me at least.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm still excited by my fn2 and the sheer madness of getting the vetec to go fast. Never had any type of Renault other than six months of a Laguna as a company car once ( hated it)


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Lol at buying an ep3
> 
> They're slower and more uncomfortable than my car :lol:


Sorry totally disagree , way off the mark


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Have to go megane between those 2 cars. Type Rs were great when all cars were around the 200bhp mark but they have been left behind now.

And I'm not sure why all these people are saying their uncomfortable, my scoob was one of the nicest cars to drive on motorways and you could still have fun on back roads.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Neither :lol:
> 
> Which ctr?
> 
> The renaults have awful problems with electrics so beware of that


Ah the usual internet BS stereotyping with no actual real world experiance.

While that may of applied to Renaults of old, The Current lot, Particularly the MK3 RS Megane in question are not anywhere near as bad as they used to be.

Mine is nearly 5 years old and on 52k, I have owned it for over 2 and a half years now and done about 40k of those miles which includes many, many track days and Euro trips and i have had ZERO issues with electrics on it. Very rare to get any problems on it that are electrical related. I can't recall seeing many, if any issues on the various RS Megane forums


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

New CTR launched at the Geneva motor show this week 306bhp, 2.0 vtec turbo and has a claimed ring lap time of 7min50sec - ok lap times are controversial but it the stats are impressive. Whether you likd the car or is a different matter. What is unquestionable is that fact it will be a lot more focused than the previous generation


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

The new one is pig ugly IMHO... Fast or not. Will be interesting to see if it is a type r in feel or a new mega but samey hatch like the others


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CTR247 said:


> Sorry totally disagree , way off the mark


I tested a few before I bought the gti so I know what they're like

Just cheap chavvy cars and don't feel special at all


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> The revs, didn't fly round though and the vtec, hmmm still not sure how much it was there.


Mine had a very pronounced kick at 5900rpm, and catapulted round to 8250rpm. How bizarre. No mods, bog standard.
Way way faster thro the revs in the higher band than either of the Clios, but they are different cars.

Only thing at the time that put me off the 225 Meg was that it didnt rev high enough for me.

I think in essence the revs of the Hondas make you think you're going faster than you actually are :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

-Jamie- said:


> Ah the usual internet BS stereotyping with no actual real world experiance.
> 
> While that may of applied to Renaults of old, The Current lot, Particularly the MK3 RS Megane in question are not anywhere near as bad as they used to be.
> 
> Mine is nearly 5 years old and on 52k, I have owned it for over 2 and a half years now and done about 40k of those miles which includes many, many track days and Euro trips and i have had ZERO issues with electrics on it. Very rare to get any problems on it that are electrical related. I can't recall seeing many, if any issues on the various RS Megane forums


I can second that, did have mr RS250 for nearly 3 years and not one problem to report, totally different from yrs gone by


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Remember the platform sharing with Nissan has driven quality up plus the f4r has always been reliable unless modded too far


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James_R said:


> Mine had a very pronounced kick at 5900rpm, and catapulted round to 8250rpm. How bizarre. No mods, bog standard.
> Way way faster thro the revs in the higher band than either of the Clios, but they are different cars.
> 
> Only thing at the time that put me off the 225 Meg was that it didnt rev high enough for me.
> ...


The m3 when I first drove it with vanos made me think, more vtec.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I vote megane 250 obviously as i have a 265, handling, performance and mega grin factor there is no fwd hot hatch that can match it.


----------

